#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Diferenças entre hardware Ubiquiti original e falsificado

## Jadir

Um salve aos amigos do Under-Linux. Conforme postei anteriormente em outro tópico, fui agraciado com uma NanoStation Loco M5 falsificado. Descobri isso através do selo _Counterfeit_, após atualizar a peça para a versão 5.5.4 do firmware. 

Aproveitando a situação, resolvi comparar a peça identificada como falsa com uma peça reconhecida como original através do sistema de verificação de hardware do firmware citado. Lembrando que, é indiferente a compra com nota fiscal ou não, uma vez que sabemos de relatos do ocorrido em produtos comprados diretamente dos fornecedores oficiais da Ubiquiti. Ou seja, todos somos alvos em potencial das falsificações.

Confiram algumas diferenças básicas constatadas por simples exame de comparação. A peça da DIREITA é a FALSA, a da ESQUERDA é a ORIGINAL:






As diferenças mais significativas são constatadas no hardware interno. Como podem ver, na primeira foto fiz uma marcação ressaltando a diferença de montagem do projeto original para o falsificado. Os componentes em si são os mesmos, porém em posições diferentes e com tamanhos diferentes. 

Outro detalhe que me chamou a atenção foi o dissipador de calor do CPU. Convém ressaltar que o chip é o mesmo em ambas as verões, um AR7141 da Qualcomm Atheros. Sobre o dissipador, reparem a quantidade de "aletas" de troca de calor: no original são sete, no falsificado são apenas cinco. A diferença prática disso é uma diminuição na área de troca de temperatura, e POSSÍVEL efeito negativo na refrigeração do CPU. Aliás, um outro detalhe que me chamou a atenção é a própria temperatura: em ambas as peças o chip esquenta MUITO, ao ponto de não ser possível permanecer tocando por muitos segundos.

A placa de fenolite onde são montados os componentes também é diferente. Na original, ela é mais clara e rígida, oferecendo bastante resistência ao ser dobrada. A falsificada é mais escura e frágil, e no caso de ser posta pressão ela se dobra com muito mais facilidade.

Ainda sobre a placa interna, observei que a liga de cobre é de menor qualidade na falsificada (confiram a última foto). Ela apresentava uma oxidação e desgaste nos pontos de solda muito avançada. Reparem que o módulo da antena na original apresenta um cobre brilhoso, com aparência de novo, enquanto o cobre da falsificada tem uma aparência fosca, desgastada.

Finalizando, na parte externa temos o selo com as especificações do equipamento. No modelo original o selo apresenta os seguintes dados:

M/N: NanoStation LocoM5
FCC ID: SWX-M5LB
IC: 6545A-M5LB
24V DC 0.5A POE

No modelo falsificado temos a seguinte descrição:

FCC ID: SWX-M5
IC: 6545A-M5

De acordo com o site oficial da Ubiquiti, a identificação da NanoStation Loco M5 no FCC é SWX-M5LB. Significa que nas versões falsificadas o campo FCC ID está ERRADO. Além disso, não constam o nome de manufatura do equipamento, designado pelo fabricante, e também não constam as especificações sobre alimentação elétrica. 

Há também a falta, no falsificado, do selo RoHs de isenção de uso de produtos nocivos, como chumbo e mercúrio. Há também a diferença na cor da logo da Ubiquiti na parte frontal (a logo no modelo original tem um tom mais claro, e no modelo falsificado é um cinza mais escuro), assim como os identificativos _Reset_ e _LAN_ no compartimento da tampa terem uma impressão com falhas, mais grosseira visualmente.


Analisando ambas as peças cheguei a seguinte conclusão: o nível de diferenciação é mais significativo no hardware interno, sendo difícil a constatação visual do exterior do equipamento. 

Tanto os modelos original como falsificado possuem um nível de acabamento externo muito parecido, o que difere um do outro são os detalhes dos selos e as cores dos impressos na carcaça do equipamento.

Espero sinceramente que sirva como referência de comparação para sanar algumas dúvidas dos companheiros de profissão. 

Um forte abraço de Jadir Santos, da _BNT+_

----------


## hizunspire

poderia da informações da empresa que deu este presente a você para que os amigos fiquem em alerta ?

----------


## EribertoTorres

Passa os dados para o Jamie e/ou para o @Chadi;, quem sabe eles tomam uma providência.

----------


## Super

Ola,

Desculpe se estou discordando sua observação com relação a falsificação,
mas neste caso aí não mostra nenhum indicio que exista falsificação, em 
empresas que fornecem produtos e exportam para o mundo inteiro não
tem como manter o produto de um determinado lote exatamente igual ao 
de um lote mais antigo ou mais novo, pois existem atualizações na linha
de produção e questões de* fornecedores que fornecem os componentes
para a UBIQUITI* mudam e isso acaba gerando essas diferenças no produto
final.

Existem sim falsificações grandes e notaveis quando vc observar por exemplo
a troca de um chipset ou de todo o hardware assim como aconteceu um 
caso bem conhecido com a Realtek 8139 que estava sendo falsificada por uma
empresa chinesa e ela montava as placas e imprimia em cima do numero do 
chipset o numero rtl8139 mas quando tentava instalar o driver ele nao funcionava
pois o chipset era um silicom xxxx. 

*a redução de um resistor ou capacitor, a troca de um modelo de dissipador ou 
outros passivos da placa da nano nao significa que ela foi falsificada*. 

Bom desejo a vc sucesso e parabens pelo estudo da placa interna da nano, quanto mais
a gente investigar o funcionamento daquilo com que trabalhamos, seremos melhores que 
os nossos concorrentes. É muito importante para o profissional saber com que ele
trabalha e como ele funciona por dentro isso te coloca um nivel acima e te traz segurança
na hora de resolver problemas.

Boa Sorte.

----------


## Jadir

David, como vai?

Essa NanoStation modelo original que eu abri é da série de MACs 00-27-22 que perdeu potência mas ainda se mantém funcionando através da porta LAN, e tive a oportunidade de abrir uma novinha, recém tirada da caixa, da série DC-9F-DB, que segue um novo projeto de hardware. Tanto o modelo antigo como o novo são IDÊNTICOS, interna e externamente.

Concordo com você quando diz ser difícil manter uma linha contínua no projeto, mas lembre-se que quando uma grande empresa fecha acordo com algum fornecedor ele exige o comprometimento na produção dos componentes. Os montadores não saem por ai comprando resistências ou capacitores de qualquer um à revelia. Fecha-se um contrato de distribuição. O fabricante de componentes tem OBRIGAÇÃO legal de manter a sua palavra e entregar o componente exato para o projeto do circuito, pelo prazo que durar o contrato. Senão ficaria fácil abrir uma fábrica de componentes e resolver mudar os tamanhos e as formas à revelia, pra cortar custos ou facilitar a fabricação... Mas quando se tem um contrato de distribuição não pode fazer isso.

Ainda sobre o projeto, em ambas os modelos originais que eu abri o desenho do circuito impresso é igual. No modelo falsificado é diferente, principalmente no entorno daqueles componentes que destaquei. Você compreende? A matriz do circuito é diferente. 

Obrigado pelo seu comentário. Fique sempre a vontade para trocar ideias. Gosto de conversar com pessoas inteligente como você. Um abraço!

----------


## Jadir

Fernando, eu vou fazer minhas as palavras do Eriberto: passe as informações de hardware, como MAC e afins para o Chadi ou Jamie, para que eles possam verificar a possível situação.

Apesar de eu ter ficado chateado com a situação não gostaria de expôr publicamente o nome de uma empresa, até porque não posso assegurar que trata-se de uma situação corriqueira, pode tratar-se de um caso isolado, um incidente de lote. É uma simples questão de justiça, e até mesmo evitar um possível constrangimento.

Como eu compro sempre de uma mesma empresa, se vir a acontecer novamente eu vou entrar em contato com eles e pedir a autorização para expôr o nome. Se eles me autorizarem formalmente eu publico todos os dados. Caso contrário, não.

----------


## yabw

quais são os primeiros pares de mac de ambas as peças comparadas?

- - - Atualizado - - -

OS MAC 00:16:6D NÃO VÃO APARECER GENUINO COM A VERSÃO 5.5.4 e o 00:27:22 NÃO SÃO TODAS QUE JA TEM O ID NOVO DE IDENTIFICAÇÃO, A PARTIR DO MAC DC:9F :Big Grin: B TODAS TEM QUE APARECER GENUINO .

O MAC 00:27:22 SOMENTE A PARTIR DE UM DETERMINADO LOTE QUE JA TEM O SISTEMA DE INDENTIFICAÇÃO DE GENUINO.
E REFERENTE A DIFERENÇA DAS PEÇAS ISSO É REVISÃO DE PROJETO.
PODENDO SOFRER A QUALQUER MOMENTO SEM PRÉVIO AVISO
A DIFERENÇA TAMBEM OCORRE EM DIFERENTES FABRICAS QUE A UBNT USA PELO O MUNDO A FORA.
E NO BRASIL TA INUNDADO DE PEÇAS VINDAS DE HONGKONG ONDE O PROCESSO É FEITO NAS COCHAS COMO TODO MUNDO JA IMAGINA.
MAS PRA TIRAR AS DUVIDAS PASSA OS MAC PARA O JAMIE E O NUMERO DO LOTE LOCALIZADO NO INTERIOR DA TAMPA NA FRENTE DO MAC EX: 1156L ,QUE ELE CONSULTA O LOCAL QUE FOI PRODUZIDO

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Existem sim falsificações grandes e notaveis quando vc observar por exemplo
> a troca de um chipset ou de todo o hardware assim como aconteceu um 
> caso bem conhecido com a Realtek 8139 que estava sendo falsificada por uma
> empresa chinesa e ela montava as placas e imprimia em cima do numero do 
> chipset o numero rtl8139 mas quando tentava instalar o driver ele nao funcionava
> pois o chipset era um silicom xxxx. 
> 
> Boa Sorte.


Já passei por isso. Comprei uma placa na Santa Ifigênia, em uma loja que aparentava confiança, placa da marca Encore, caixa da Encore, tudo Encore. Pedi para ver a placa e o chipset para garantir que era o RTL8139, e estava serigrafado o RTL8139, entao paguei tranquilo.

Chego em casa e nem com o driver que veio funcionava, depois de muito lutar me dou conta que era o chipset falsificado.




> OS MAC 00:16:6D NÃO VÃO APARECER GENUINO COM A VERSÃO 5.5.4 e o 00:27:22 NÃO SÃO TODAS QUE JA TEM O ID NOVO DE IDENTIFICAÇÃO, A PARTIR DO MAC DC:9FB TODAS TEM QUE APARECER GENUINO .
> 
> O MAC 00:27:22 SOMENTE A PARTIR DE UM DETERMINADO LOTE QUE JA TEM O SISTEMA DE INDENTIFICAÇÃO DE GENUINO.
> E REFERENTE A DIFERENÇA DAS PEÇAS ISSO É REVISÃO DE PROJETO.
> PODENDO SOFRER A QUALQUER MOMENTO SEM PRÉVIO AVISO
> A DIFERENÇA TAMBEM OCORRE EM DIFERENTES FABRICAS QUE A UBNT USA PELO O MUNDO A FORA.
> E NO BRASIL TA INUNDADO DE PEÇAS VINDAS DE HONGKONG ONDE O PROCESSO É FEITO NAS COCHAS COMO TODO MUNDO JA IMAGINA.
> MAS PRA TIRAR AS DUVIDAS PASSA OS MAC PARA O JAMIE E O NUMERO DO LOTE LOCALIZADO NO INTERIOR DA TAMPA NA FRENTE DO MAC EX: 1156L ,QUE ELE CONSULTA O LOCAL QUE FOI PRODUZIDO


Do MAC 00:27:22 comprei 4 NB (meu carma), das quais identificavam como original e 2 nao. 2 Vieram travadas no código de país como USA e duas nao, e nao tinham indicativo na caixa de serem US. Passei os macs para o Chadi, estou aguardando ele dar um retorno.

----------


## yabw

O que acho que esse papo de falsificação é balela, o que constatei até agora é cpes compativeis com o software da ubnt.
o maior problema é a UBIQUITI, em não assumir os problemas por erros de projetos e mal fabricados. o pior de tudo que eles alegam problemas somento no Brasil (mandito brasa) aqui tudo se pode tudo se aceita. enquanto isso os grandes deitan e rolam. e os pequenos pagam sorrindo. 

O melhor a fazer galear é usar cpe chinesas com o firmware ubnt. TDMA supimpa. não tem problema de port lan nen mesmo perda de potência. Por incrivél que parece funciona melhor do que os proprios que se diz originais. 

FAÇAM OS TESTES NÃO VÃO SE ARRPENDER.
NACIONAIS NKLINK NK5,OIW MAXXSTATION MIMO 5, KRAZER KN5.

----------


## adepad

> O que acho que esse papo de falsificação é balela, o que constatei até agora é cpes compativeis com o software da ubnt.
> o maior problema é a UBIQUITI, em não assumir os problemas por erros de projetos e mal fabricados. o pior de tudo que eles alegam problemas somento no Brasil (mandito brasa) aqui tudo se pode tudo se aceita. enquanto isso os grandes deitan e rolam. e os pequenos pagam sorrindo. 
> 
> O melhor a fazer galear é usar cpe chinesas com o firmware ubnt. TDMA supimpa. não tem problema de port lan nen mesmo perda de potência. Por incrivél que parece funciona melhor do que os proprios que se diz originais. 
> 
> FAÇAM OS TESTES NÃO VÃO SE ARRPENDER.
> NACIONAIS NKLINK NK5,OIW MAXXSTATION MIMO 5, KRAZER KN5.



Opa, gostei de saber que teremos opção, mas uma duvida esses modelos que voce citou eles são compativeis com o protocolo airmax?


Grato pela atenção.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Eu notei uma coisa: tem hardware falsificado e hardware compatível com AirOS.

Qual a diferença? O falsificado é um compatível que diz ser original da UBNT, e o compatível simplesmente funciona sem fazer alarde.

----------


## Jadir

> Eu notei uma coisa: tem hardware falsificado e hardware compatível com AirOS.
> 
> Qual a diferença? O falsificado é um compatível que diz ser original da UBNT, e o compatível simplesmente funciona sem fazer alarde.


Perfeito Eriberto. Mas cabe uma pergunta: será que é correto outros fabricantes embarcarem o software da Ubiquiti em seus produtos? Não seria também, de certa forma, uma forma de pirataria?

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Perfeito Eriberto. Mas cabe uma pergunta: será que é correto outros fabricantes embarcarem o software da Ubiquiti em seus produtos? Não seria também, de certa forma, uma forma de pirataria?


Exato, mas ai eu diria que é uma pirataria de software do que de hardware.

É o mesmo que eu usar um hack para instalar o MacOs em um pc, sendo que ele foi concebido para usar o próprio hardware.

Nao acho nem ético, nem legal, mas se o fabricante nao embarcar o AirOs durante o processo de fabricacao/venda e o distribuidor também manter esse respeito ao software e o cliente final instalar, ai a pirataria fica direto na mao do usuário, tal qual com o Windows. Vem embarcado de fábrica com 7 starter e o usuário manda colocar o 7 Ultimate.

E vou mais longe Jadir: estou comecando a entender como funciona o esquema da UBNT, originais, falsificados e piratas. O pirata ou falsificado para eles é o que saiu de alguma fábrica sem o aval/autorizacao deles, e o original eles permitiram que fosse fabricado e comercializado.

----------


## 1929

No caso documentado pelo Jadir é pirataria mesmo.

O que caracteriza a pirataria é o uso do mesmo nome de fábrica.

Os outros podem ser chamados de clones, similares, genéricos, roubo de projeto ou qualquer outra coisa.... Mas levam outro nome de fabricante.
O problema é o uso do nome comercial que induz o comprador a acreditar que está recebendo sempre o mesmo produto o que não é verdade.

Agora, se a Ubiquiti está produzindo os mesmos equipamentos em vários fabricantes chineses, pode acontecer de por falta de uma fiscalização na padronização ocorrem direfenças visuais.

Mas lembrem-se de um detalhe. O que realmente identificou o falso foi a conferencia embutida no novo software, conforme ele citou.

- - - Atualizado - - -

No caso documentado pelo Jadir é pirataria mesmo.

O que caracteriza a pirataria é o uso do mesmo nome de fábrica.

Os outros podem ser chamados de clones, similares, genéricos ou qualquer outra coisa.... Mas levam outro nome.
O problema é o uso do nome que induz o comprador a acreditar que está recebendo sempre o mesmo produto o que não é verdade.

Agora, se a Ubiquiti está produzindo os mesmos equipamentos em vários fabricantes chineses, pode acontecer de por falta de uma fiscalização na padronização ocorrem direfenças visuais.

Mas lembrem-se de um detalhe. O que realmente identificou o falso foi a conferencia embutida no novo software, conforme ele citou.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Chegaram os UBNT piratas ao Perú, e pelo visto também distribuidos por distribuidor oficial. Estou coletando mais informacoes para descobrir de onde veio esse pirata, se de distribuidor oficial (como parece) ou de revenda (nao me parece).

Se for comprado com distribuidor oficial, me resta duas alternativas para acreditar na UBNT:

1- O Distribuidor comprou em qualquer lugar e sacaneou a UBNT involuntariamente;
2- O produto veio/está defeituoso.

Se as hipótesis acima nao forem verdade, entao a UBNT sabe sim onde estao os equipamentos falsos, pois nao creio que um distribuidor oficial iria fazer a besteira de comprar em qualquer lugar as pecas.

Pelo que entendi algumas fábricas fazem as pecas em regime ODM e tem a permissao de vender as mesmas, ai pode haver confusao, pois um projeto pode vazar para uma fábrica que nao tenha a autorizacao e ai rolar a confusao.

Pouco a pouco estou entendendo como funciona, e acho que a UBNT já deveria ter meios de pressionar as fábricas na China para evitar o problema.

Vou postar o link para que possam ver a peca peruana.

http://www.ryohnosuke.com/foros/show...8741#post88741

Abracos,

Eriberto

Ps. Fiquei quase 5 meses esperando uma Nanobridge para repor um RMA, já estou com outra em RMA e o meu distribuidor já nem me responde. Logo terei que levar a terceira e já fico pensando no que fazer.

EDIT: Eu suspeito que no caso do colega possa ser defeito, tal como aconteceu comigo, e o Jamie me indicou cumprir com o rma, indiquei o mesmo ao rapaz, e indiquei que entre em contato com o suporte da UBNT contado o ocorrido. Espero que seja um alarme falso, mesmo eu ainda estando desacreditado da UBNT, acredito que seja um defeito e nao um produto pirata, pela série do mac 00:27:22 e pela data de compra (setembro/outubro de 2012), se fosse pirata já teria sido identificada antes e nao agora.

Os manterei informados.

----------


## raumaster

Queria saber porque as Nano Loco M2 vêm sem blindagem no chipset RF e as M5 vêm com blindagem até as falsificadas!

----------


## EribertoTorres

Orientei meu colega peruano a entrar em contato com a UBNT pelo email [email protected] e proceder com o RMA no distribuidor peruano.

Eu estou pensando seriamente que esse lema de falsificado é balela, e o que ocorre ou ocorreu foi um grande lote defeituoso e a UBNT para tapar o sol com a peneira lancou a campanha dos falsificados.

Muitas pecas originais passam ao status counterfeit após atualizacao de firmware, como ocorreu comigo e com o rapaz que mencionei. A minha NB estava com o 5.5.2 e ao passar para o 5.5.3 perdi acesso e acusou counterfeit. Desliguei da tomada e a NB morreu; e já foi para rma.

O Colega em questao também estava com o 5.5.2 e ao atualizar perdeu a peca, de repente acusou counterfeit. 

Entao temos um problema: se essa atualizacao no hardware e no software foi feita para identificar hardware pirata, porque nao pegou o pirata antes e comecou a matar o hardware agora?

Tenho uma suspeita: as novas atualizacoes estao deliberadamente matando os hardwares de lotes defeituosos colocando-os como falsificados.

----------


## Jadir

Eriberto, eu já pensei nisso também. Digo mais: lembro do momento em que o Filzek comentou conosco que a Ubiquiti tinha mudado de fabricante, e diminuído custos pra tapar os furos do caixa. Será que nesse mesmo momento não houve uma queda brusca na qualidade e esse lote de produtos ruins está "estourando" agora nas nossas mãos? 

Digo mais: e aquele tal vírus que surgiu do nada, e também do nada de um dia para o outro a Ubiquiti lançou a série de firmwares com correção? Não seria uma jogada pra forçar a instalação da versão 5.x pra justamente matar o hardware mal feito?

Olha, eu acho perfeitamente plausível a ideia.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Eriberto, eu já pensei nisso também. Digo mais: lembro do momento em que o Filzek comentou conosco que a Ubiquiti tinha mudado de fabricante, e diminuído custos pra tapar os furos do caixa. Será que nesse mesmo momento não houve uma queda brusca na qualidade e esse lote de produtos ruins está "estourando" agora nas nossas mãos? 
> 
> Digo mais: e aquele tal vírus que surgiu do nada, e também do nada de um dia para o outro a Ubiquiti lançou a série de firmwares com correção? Não seria uma jogada pra forçar a instalação da versão 5.x pra justamente matar o hardware mal feito?
> 
> Olha, eu acho perfeitamente plausível a ideia.


Penso em algo por ai. Tem muita peca com MAC 00:27:22 pifando, e tem muita peca mais antiga de pé, nao é estranho isso?

----------


## Jadir

Eriberto, é muito mais do que estranho.

----------


## EribertoTorres

E o pior: nao há pronunciamento oficial, nem nada, entao a gente fica especulando.

Eu achei legal a iniciativa do Recall dos Rockets Titanium, a UBNT foi honesta em reconhecer o erro, e porque nao dá a cara a tapa agora? 

O curioso é que tem hardware que aparece counterfeit depois de atualizado, e nao antes, mesmo hardware novo, vindo com firmware 5.5 por exemplo, que já vinha com deteccao de originais e piratas.

----------


## Italo

Amigos já que achei esse tópico Ness assunto de falsificação queria saber se isso ja aconteceu com algum de vcs amigos , tenho umas 10 nano loco m5 mostrando tipo um erro dizendo ser falsificado em vermelho , mas olhei as fotos no início do tópico e fazendo a comparação às minhas não são falsificadas !!! Alguém sabe o que posso fazer para recuperar minhas antenas ??? Obg

----------

